# 1977 Murray Eliminator 3 Speed



## freddy (Aug 4, 2017)

NOT MINE IS ON CRAIGSLIST NORTH JERSEY
*Vintage 1977 Murray Eliminator 3 Speed bicycle - $175 (Warwick) *

image 1 of 19












































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

condition: *good* 
make / manufacturer: *Murray* 
model name / number: *Eliminator* 
size / dimensions: *20 inch* 

 more ads by this user 

Vintage 1977 Murray Eliminator 3 Speed bicycle
$175 or Best Offer
This hip classic bike is in nice working condition.
Brakes & shifter work fine.
Tires & inner tubes are very good. 
Manufactured 10/1977
Original banana seat is dated 9/1977 and is in excellent shape.
Everything looks to be original.
Speckled with rust on rims, fenders & chainguard.
I don't "clean up" vintage items like this - I like the aged look. I leave that to your discretion.
See all the photos, message me with any questions.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6209477957


----------

